# Small Boring Head



## HomeMetalMan (Feb 8, 2017)

My video this week is for a small boring head which I made to suit my lathe milling head ( http://www.homews.co.uk/page158.html ) It should also be suitable for any of the small milling machines, for which to my knowledge, there are few, if any, suitable commercial heads.

A link to the video can be found here, http://www.homews.co.uk/page199.html

Next will be a series of “how to” videos showing how to use my grinding rests for various sharpening tasks, typically, end mills (both edges), boring tools and slitting saws. 
Harold


----------



## cathead (Feb 17, 2017)

Very nice!  I enjoyed looking over the link and the detailed drawings.  Thanks for taking the time to 
share this information.


----------



## HomeMetalMan (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Cathead
Harold


----------

